# Dutch Tool Chest Build



## Mel-M (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I needed better storage for my hand tools so I decided to start making it. Being a handtool cabinet, I figured I better make it using only hand tools. So, here it is. A work in progress.

Just a warning, I love taking pictures of my builds. Probably too many, but I'd rather take too many than look back and not have them. I also remember when I was getting started, there wasn't many good in-progress pics. Just a line about laying out something, then a finished piece. So here it goes!

Piece of pine from left over from a previous build. And as soon as I write about not having the pics, I forgot the bevel gauge... Well, it's set at 30 degrees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mel-M (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Mel-M (Jun 26, 2014)

Dovetailing with the leg vise has its challenges. :)


----------



## Mel-M (Jun 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 26, 2014)

Bring it on!! You have me captured!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow! I'm so much going to love watching this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 27, 2014)

15 pics and it's obvious this guy knows what he is doing! I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for more... Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2014)

Too many pics? Never....you will find you can never post enough....someone always wants more....which is good thing for you.

Looks good so far, and I suspect more good stuff to follow..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2014)

Never too many pictures. Nice saw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow! This is awesome! Definitely not too many pictures. I'll be looking forward to seeing the rest of the project as you build and post it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for posting Mel. I told ya the guys would eat it up! Nice work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mel-M (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies/encouragement. I'll get more done this weekend. I don't get much time for my own projects but when I do, I move quickly! :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Something you are going to really be proud of when you are finished with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 27, 2014)

Excellent Mel! I love old school builds, I admire and envy you hand tool guys

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mel-M (Jun 28, 2014)

Going at it today! Already got a lot done, more pics to come!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mel-M (Jun 28, 2014)

Update time!

Cleaning up the end grain on the 30 degree sides.












Dado time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mel-M (Jun 28, 2014)

After sawing, I remove the bulk of the waste with a chisel. This goes quickly!






Use care when going through the knots!






Cleaned up with the router plane.






Testing it out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mel-M (Jun 28, 2014)

Dovetailing the bottom shelf.






And alot of chopping!











And, done for today.






I'll cut and attach the two front pieces later, and perhaps I'll tongue and groove the back boards while I'm at it. Then, might as well nail that on too... Guess I'll be ready for paint tomorrow! :)

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Jun 28, 2014)

Looking good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mel-M (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you. It is a little unsettling that I am nailing on pieces to this. In the end, it's just a tool chest that is getting painted. I tossed around the idea of using a sliding dovetail for the top shelf, but decided to go with the plan. This is a quick build, and I have other things to get to, like finishing my bench... :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm kinda suprised you are using a few nails, figured with all the hand work you'd use a brace and bit and pegs instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 28, 2014)

Great looking build.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 28, 2014)

Very cool, subscribed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 28, 2014)

I love the look of that dovetailing mallet - sweet wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mel-M (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for all of the comments. Ran into a hiccup. I don't have a good way to rip the two front pieces. I may end up using a bandsaw. I'd rather not, but I don't really have the time to build a proper saw bench for really one project. I think it'll be ok 



Wildthings said:


> I love the look of that dovetailing mallet - sweet wood!



I got it from Blue Spruce Tools. Pricey, but well worth it. Has a great balance, and even though I beat the heck out of it, it looks like new :)


----------



## Brink (Jun 29, 2014)

This is great. 
It's not uncommon to see nails used in period pieces. One reason was parts could be changed as needed, and screws were way expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mel-M (Jun 29, 2014)

Not a whole lot of progress today. Had to finish up a client piece.

Here is the layout for the mortising for the locking stick thing... not sure what the name is...







Did this on both mortises, struck a line and hit it with a chisel to give my saw a place to register. (this is the top one)





Bottom mortise...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mel-M (Jun 29, 2014)

Beveling the front panel. Just a couple of lines, and a low angle jack plane. 















Getting closer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm enjoying your build, nice hand planes too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mel-M (Jun 29, 2014)

I love them too :) I keep thinking about the LN low angle jack rabbet. Just so I'll have all of the low angle planes they make. I don't like frogged (bevel down) planes. I think it's because I have big hands and they just aren't comfortable.


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2014)

Any updates?


----------

